# Wrinkling of leaves



## sastry (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi
Some of my paphs have wrinkled leaves and sort of folded and as if difficult to come out of opening. The margins are wavy and this has also happened in one of the Vandas. But this has happened in 3-4 plants among the 50 paphs in my collection comprising of both hybrids and Species. I am giving the same nutrition to all of them. Is it trace element deficiency like Boron or Zinc ? can any body throw light on this. I am attaching few pictures also
Thanks
sastry


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2015)

I wonder if it was from a lack of sufficient water at a critical time in their growth.


----------



## troy (Nov 26, 2015)

I would agree about the lacque of water


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 27, 2015)

water and humidity


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Rapid growth with low humidity/watering


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree with Rick, low humidity during a period of rapid growth. 
Miltoniopsis are much more susceptible to this, but Paphs will have this problem too. Up your humidity a bit, and keep on top of watering. No fixing these growths, hopefully the next growth will clear up.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2015)

I would say not enough watering during active growth rather than low humidity.
My apartment gets very dry (lower than 40 % during winter and early spring) and during this time, Miltoniopsis and paphs all grow like crazy.
The only time I see any crinkling of leaves (I acutally never saw this happen on my paphs) on my Miltoniopsis is when I was lazy with watering.
When the crinkling is sever enough, the next new leaf cannot make its way out because of the crinkled leaf gets in its way out.
You might have to trim it off depending on how bad it is.

Keep on top of watering.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 2, 2015)

probably watering, I would get this in my GH and it always had high humidity..but I would slack on watering sometimes...Now that I grow in the house..humidity gets low during daytime but i water every other day, always. This doesnt happen anymore


----------



## sastry (Dec 10, 2015)

*wrinking of Paph leaves*

Hi
Thanks for the response from several of you. Now the new leaves appear to be alright, probably this happened during summer months 
Thanks again
sastry


----------

